# looking for reputable 100 dollar for my laptop/ipod.headphones



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

My old pair of bose ear buds decided to wear out near the plug and it's time for a new pair of headphones. This will be used with my laptop/ipod. I normally listen to these gadgets on the go so i need something that can take a bit of beating since i'd be throwing 'em in the backpack. I'd like something that has great bass along with mids/highs. I'm trying to stay on a budget of 100 shipped so lets hear your expiriences with headphones. I'm trying to go with over the ear headphones. feedbak would be great. i've heard of the sony mdr v6's what are your thoughts on those? thanks


----------



## virulentv (Apr 26, 2010)

I own Klipsch S4i headphones. Great Headphones for under $100. You can buy without the mic which will cost you $80. AFTER they breakup, they sound very nice. Detailed mids and crisp not shrill highs. Not like Shure's $500 set but in my opinion sound better than any bose and/or sonys out there.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

They seem llike a nice pair, but i'm trying to go with headphones that cover the ear. I've heard ppl call 'em "cans" thanks for the info =)


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/101841-wtt-wts-grado-sr225i-headphones.html


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks for the link, but i'm looking for some that don't leak out sound...


----------

